# Is it hard for you to accept compliments?



## cindennrella (Jun 10, 2012)

I do one of these two things:


nádej said:


> I accept them, truly, but I feel the need to throw in a self-deprecating comment right after.





candiemerald said:


> Alternately, I feel the need to shoot off a compliment to the person complimenting me in order to deflect attention


and I also hate it.



candiemerald said:


> This whole post reminds me of this (some good advice): How to Accept a Compliment With Class | Don''t Deflect or Reject, Accept | The Art of Manliness


This is good! Thank you!


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

cindennrella said:


> This is good! Thank you!


Glad you liked it  I found it's really been helping me a lot.


----------



## ZombieDragons (Nov 1, 2014)

Nah. I love compliments, too. 
I just kinda go, "hey thank you man" and continue with my life.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, and it's not that I don't believe the compliment, it's just awkward and I have no idea on how to respond to it, most of the time. Like, "Oh, thank you!" or "that's so nice!" is just so weird for me.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

"pssht" *dismissive handwave*

or 

A bit of a monotone "Oh, thanks." and blush profusely. It's profoundly embarrassing.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You should have made a "depends." It depends on whose doing the complimenting, and why.


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope.
It is hard for me to accept critics, though.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

I counteract them. It makes me feel uncomfortable. But then quickly realize the others' acknowledgement and even genuinity and so I thank them for it despite.

..Or I would be sarcastic about.

I think I'm suppose to feel good about it, but I just don't like it. It's like a spotlight. just no.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Do you accept compliments easily or is it a bit awkward/difficult for you to accept them?


I can take it easily. but only at mere level of taking it. I take it as a evaluation of what i have done. Nothing more. Sadly, The greater the compliments be, the greater i doubt it. "Could this person trying to get in my good side?" or something along those lines. I also have a principles not to dwell in the positive emotion of compliments. Because, i know i will get high and that is the mark of my epic downfall.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

I like compliments but I like *the people that compliment* me even more, they're open, spontaneous, optimistic and they always focus on the good things in life despite the ugliness on this overcrowded planet.


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

usually i'll just respond with some simple gratitude like "thank you", and let it go. That's the minimal appropriate response for the situation, i guess 

if possible, i'll try to compliment that person back with honesty. I usually try to compliment things they did, their achievement, or their thoughts, rather than their appearance or something that's not their doing.


----------



## cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

It really depends on who it's coming from and why. Compliments from strangers can be jarring because I assume they're not interested in talking to me and then they start a conversation and pull me out of my head. Or when it's on something I slapped together at the last second and I'm hoping no one notices. I'm working on being better at accepting the ones that catch me off guard.

The best compliments are on the things I put a ton of effort into and I'm already proud of.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Do you accept compliments easily or is it a bit awkward/difficult for you to accept them?



No, I like compliments quite a lot. I do, however, find it difficult to accept gifts. If anybody attempts to give me a gift of any kind, I'll return it. I can't handle gifts at all. >< I don't like feeling obligated to return anything and so wish not to receive anything, and I don't like having to keep track of what was given to me (my memory is poor). I also hate birthdays. I haven't celebrated one since I was twelve or something around there. They make me sick and I hate when a spotlight is put on me. I don't see the point in birthdays.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's really hard for me to accept compliments when I _THINK _they're false.
I think that we're so used hearing people saying such bad things about us, or comparing ourselves to others that we don't take the time to reflect on our own personal and unique talents.
So, what are things that are good about you?


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting better at it, but overall I'm pretty awkward with compliments.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

It kinda depends on whether you mean do I believe in compliments I receive, or do I respond well to them.

I believe in believable compliments and absorb those no problem. I don't believe in compliments on how thin I am when I've gained a bunch of weight and I'm annoyed that someone is trying to flatter me. Its condescending.

I don't respond to compliments very well, even if I believe them and it makes me happy and fuzzy inside.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Pretty much how I feel for myself:

Homer: When it comes to compliments, women are ravenous blood-sucking monsters always want'n more...more... MORE!

However, when I actually receive one, especially IRL, I'm very quick to downplay it and self-deprecate. I'm learning to just say "thanks!"


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

No unless it's a CHAIN of compliments. Or an ironic compliment given to me when I'm not in my witty mood, makes me feel slightly awkward.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

When I get compliments, I tend to change the subject asap. I'd used to respond with a self deprecating, witty response but that just makes the person try to convince me of their compliment all the more. :laughing:


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, er'body! I am a twenty-two year male INFP. I hear compliments, but I remain reserved and nonchalant. I will rarely demonstrate active appreciation through a verbal response when being complimented. I tend to smile if someone is speaking things which please me. But I will remain quiet and simply listen to them if they have compliments for me.

There is no reason for me to respond to them. I know most of the things they can compliment me with already. So it depends on how close of a relationship you have with me and how meaningfully you are speaking to me if I respond at all. 

I would say I tend to be fairly intolerant of compliments to my personal self. I drive myself. I build myself. I can do this on my own. 

If I had to vote, I would answer "true," it is hard for me to accept compliments. Except it isn't. It is more like it is hard for me to care for compliments. I hear you and I feel you. I know whether or not you carrying weight in the meaning of your words or not. If it is at all relevant to me. 



I hope this helps er'body!


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess it's not hard for me to really accept them because there's always an underlying feeling of accepted disbelief. Like... "I know you don't really mean that, but you're trying to be nice and it doesn't bother me at all. So, thanks!"


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Whenever someone compliments me, I always kind of just look dumbfound. An example would be this one time where this girl called me pretty and then I kind of just stared at her and with a straight face, I was like, "is this somE KIND OF SICK JOKE TO YOU?" But proceeded to kind of just make a joke of it and then she went along with it and said, "Just trying to be nice!" And then I muttered a quick "thanks" and that was the end of it. This other time, this guy complimented me on my part for a musical (I was playing a swan and I was going to be wearing a white dress and idk have it be all pretty) and then I actually started laughing uncontrollably for like a minute and he looked so confused and omg I'm a mess.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I accept them easily.
They're not much of a big deal, and usually I expect that people will compliment me on something. Because most people are predictable.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Not when they are justified in my perception. (I hold a high standard to myself which I often fail to fulfill)
If I don't find them to be justified, I will be quiet about my perception, but say 'thanks' regardless.


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Not at all


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Depends. Depends on whether I think I deserve it, and whether I believe the person giving me the compliment really means it.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

The complements are nice, the response is sometimes a challenge; so "yes"


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

Very much, actually. I kind of don't believe those, and even when I do, I feel ashamed. I know I shouldn't but...


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Yes if I feel the person is genuine. But it's rare, it often sounds like flattery which I'm not sensitive to and am suspicious of.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

*a sort of true and false*

i think it depends on the content of the compliment or what kind of person is giving that compliment. If you that person as honest and genuine, what else you can do but to accept that compliment


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

*see


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

No. 

They just give me the bashful giggles sometimes.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nope. I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure why this is, but I love complimenting people, but as soon as it's about me I'll shy away and not really know how to react.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Not really. I enjoy getting compliments and I love saying "Your welcome" every time I get them.


----------



## BASSinYoFace (Oct 22, 2015)

YES. I saw this somewhere... 

Person: You're attractive
Me: OMG, no way, happy birthday!

That's pretty much me.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

No, but I will hold the compliment suspect depending on who provided the compliment and in what tone it was delivered.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm fine with compliments. That doesn't mean I know what to say, so I can still sound awkward when people compliment me, but I don't have a problem accepting them. Sometimes I might be a little surprised, but it's always a nice surprise to know someone thinks well of me.


----------

